# not so funny e-mail



## Ron-NY (Oct 11, 2006)

*not so funny e-mail, explicit photo warning*

 A wonderful friend oke: sent these pics to me with the subject of don't "sleep in the jungle". I should have some good dreams the first night out there. :sob: I am just over 2 weeks away from the trip to the Peruvian jungle.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

what did it just eat???


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> what did it just eat???


A tasty South American, it looks like.


----------



## Mahon (Oct 12, 2006)

Why pack a sleeping bag while in the jungle, when you can use an anaconda?

That is crazy... I am astounded at how large those things can expand! 

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

Hrm... somehow I missed the later photos. 

Yeah, nice Ron...some friend you have!


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2006)

what happened to that man isnt funny..but i think your friend sending you the picture before you go to peru is funny oke:. Dont fall asleep in the woods :rollhappy:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't know how old these pictures are. I saw program about anakondas on Discovery channel. Few scientists were looking for giant anaconda and they didn't find any even in the heart of Amazonian jungles. They said that all giants were killed long time ago. There are only small ones and they can eat as much as cat or dog. But if you are afraid to go to Peru I am always ready to go instead of you.  oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2006)

Tasty. Dude I would sleep in the trees but then you got other snakes, army ants, poisonous insects, YIKES!:sob:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 12, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about a thing....that wasn't an anaconda at all.......it was a reticulated python. So you can sleep contentedly...until you plan a trip to Indonesia.......Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

Ron, you are not going to be sleeping in the jungle you know? Glen has been there before, and has returned fine, undigested by large reptiles. You both best return. No on else will attend our eastern shows. oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ron, you are not going to be sleeping in the jungle you know? Glen has been there before, and has returned fine, undigested by large reptiles. You both best return. No on else will attend our eastern shows. oke:



My understanding is that Glen isn't sure what the plans are. Alfredo is taking care of the details in Peru. We will be searching for new species, so we probably will be going further than Glen has gone before. This most likely will require nights spent in the jungle. I am not having any expectations. I will enjoy myself either way. 2 weeks and counting


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2006)

How does he know Glen was undigested???


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 14, 2006)

My father has a book on the crocidiles of Borneo, and there is a similar picture of what they can do to humans! Mother nature truly is astounding!


----------

